# East coast of Scotland



## yozz (Jan 18, 2009)

Hiya

I'm roughly planning out a 2 week tour up the east coast of Scotland and back down. 

So far I'm thinking up the M6 and over the border to Moffat for an overnight stay, then next day head over east and start up and along the coast.

I've got a couple of C&CC sites in mind to top up the batteries, showers etc., but beyond that nothing.

Can anyone recommend places I could overnight, and also any mustn't miss spots along the coastline. I'm not a city/big town person so looking for smaller, less crowded and quiter places to chill. You know the kind of thing..

Take it easy,

yozz


----------



## gm6vxb (Nov 3, 2007)

Avoid Aberdeen. Major road works ongoing at the moment on the North side and on the road past the harbour.
But if you do get this far up there are a few CL/CS near to Fraserburgh. Also several privately owned sites that are pretty good.

Martin, GM6VXB


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Stirling is lovely I know its a city/town but its got the castle and William Wallace memorial you can park in the car park behind the bus station for free - well it was last year - and there were no overnight signs perhaps if you were discrete in a corner would be ok. 

Stirling is lovely and clean good shopping centre and surrounding area is very rural. We will go there again some day - but got Oban/Isle of Mull looming - not sure where to stop over on way up can't make mind up either Carlisle or Moffat - choices choices

Greenie


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Would recommend the C&CC Club site at Dunbar. It has only been open about 18months and is a great site with good facilities.

You could also visit Edinburgh a few members have a few wild camping spots. If you are up that way it is well worth a visit. I have suggested Marine Drive in the past to wild camp. I still often see at least 2 or 3 motorhomes each night using it. There is a sign that says no caravans. But cannot see any issue as so many people are using it.

Stewart


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

greenasthegrass said:


> Stirling is lovely I know its a city/town but its got the castle and William Wallace memorial you can park in the car park behind the bus station for free - well it was last year - and there were no overnight signs perhaps if you were discrete in a corner would be ok.
> 
> Stirling is lovely and clean good shopping centre and surrounding area is very rural. We will go there again some day - but got Oban/Isle of Mull looming - not sure where to stop over on way up can't make mind up either Carlisle or Moffat - choices choices
> 
> Greenie


Greenie hunny are you coming up the 74 and not the A1 this time???????


----------



## yozz (Jan 18, 2009)

Hiya Stewart I stayed a night at the new Dunbar site last year. Like most new sites it was very open to the elements but the sunset was truly amazing. Moffat, Culzean and loads of other sites on the west coast were out of action at the time due to heavy rainfall. I'm hoping for some better luck up the east coast.

I spent some time in Edinburgh years ago, but thanks for the wildcamping/overnighting suggestions. Any more would be appreciated here or by PM 



stewartwebr said:


> Would recommend the C&CC Club site at Dunbar. It has only been open about 18months and is a great site with good facilities.
> 
> You could also visit Edinburgh a few members have a few wild camping spots. If you are up that way it is well worth a visit. I have suggested Marine Drive in the past to wild camp. I still often see at least 2 or 3 motorhomes each night using it. There is a sign that says no caravans. But cannot see any issue as so many people are using it.
> 
> Stewart


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Can't make my mind up! Quite fancied Whitley Bay on way up A1 but then someone suggested Carlisle and quite fancied that as well. Would prefer A1 as its easiest and we are setting off Friday morning so won't be as bad as crossing over the country.

Choices choices....

Greenie


----------

